# which SA to buy...



## grest (Dec 6, 2007)

for decent trading.  It doesn't need to be knock your socks off, but decent.  I really like my Strand Pavilion for that reason..what are other good ones right now?  My cousin is looking now that Seapointer has gone the way of Lamont.  Thanks for your suggestions.
Connie


----------



## philemer (Dec 6, 2007)

grest said:


> for decent trading.  It doesn't need to be knock your socks off, but decent.  I really like my Strand Pavilion for that reason..what are other good ones right now?  My cousin is looking now that Seapointer has gone the way of Lamont.  Thanks for your suggestions.
> Connie



Why don't you "try before you buy"? Cape Escape, and maybe others, sometimes have weeks you can "rent" and then you deposit it in your RCI acct. Take it for a spin, so to speak.  I own one SA week now, at Tenbury, and it is great trader (peak week-summer). M/F are about $200-$250.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 6, 2007)

*Dikhololo ?*

Is Dikhololo -- the original _Tiger Trader_ -- still snagging the great exchanges? 

Or has all that disappeared following Black Friday, Super Tuesday, Easter Sunday, Monday Night Football, & all those other special days? 

BTW, whatever happened to that _TUG Advice_ Dikhololo link, anyway?  Still lost? 

Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SciTchr (Dec 6, 2007)

*DIK*

My Dik weeks are not the super traders they once were -  by a longshot! I was not even able to pull a week in Mexico that I wanted with one. I now deposit them with an independent exchange company so I don't need to bother with low trading power.

My Silver Sands III is the best trader ever. I can pull anything out there. MF's are higher than DIK at $345.


----------



## philemer (Dec 6, 2007)

SciTchr said:


> My Dik weeks are not the super traders they once were -  by a longshot! I was not even able to pull a week in Mexico that I wanted with one. I now deposit them with an independent exchange company so I don't need to bother with low trading power.
> 
> My Silver Sands III is the best trader ever. I can pull anything out there. MF's are higher than DIK at $345.



Wow! I remember the SS m/f being under $100 a few yrs. ago. SA is sure not the "deal" it use to be. But $345 is still lower than most US t/s.


----------



## SciTchr (Dec 6, 2007)

*Yes, MF is high*

Silver Sands III seems high to me also. My DIK weeks are still a bargain MF, but then, they don't trade so well. Maybe that will change. I hope so.


----------



## Diane (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Diane (Dec 6, 2007)

Since the changes in trading power made by RCI a year or so ago, trading power of any individual SA week seems to relate more to which particular week of the year is owned, that is, whether the week is peak or high or low, as distinguished from which resort is owned. I am sure there are other factors and that the resort itself makes a difference, but it is much more difficult now to generalize simply by the resort itself.

Diane


----------



## SciTchr (Dec 6, 2007)

*Diane...*

yes, all that you say is true. But Dik owners have consistently been posting about poor trading power lately. Too bad for us.


----------



## owen1521 (Dec 7, 2007)

*castleburn*

my last castleburn week was a tiger. alot better than the one before it. get my new week in january. hope its as good as the last.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Dec 7, 2007)

Our Brookes Hill still has fairly decent trading power.  We have had a lot of nice trades with it.  Our levy (maint fee) is still in the low to mid 200s.  We only paid $400 to purchase it.  So, even with the RCI fee, it is still an affordable week of vacation.  Of course, that could always change if they raise their fees way up.  We only have a 1 bedroom white but have traded for 2 bedroom reds.  Debby


----------



## Sandy (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, those "old" days gone by....

Seapointer could (and did) pull Manhattan Club, Tradewinds cruise club, Summer Bay houses, etc.!!!)

I am so sad to see it go.


----------

